# Arm-R-Seal alternative in California?



## Michaelonthego (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey friends.

I can't get Arm-R-seal anywhere near San Francisco, and unfortunately online stores can't ship a gallon of it to anyone within California (technically it's toxic/hazardous material). Does anyone have a great alternative? The local store is pushing Zar, but I think that they might just like it because it's all they sell. I want a nice satin finish on top of these hard maple desks I'm building.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Amazon….http://www.amazon.com/General-Finishes-BASE-GLOSS-COAT/dp/B001DSY7L6


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Move away from San Francisco and California to the real world and you won't have these problems. : )


----------



## Michaelonthego (Jul 14, 2015)

Only quarts can be shipped to Ca. I cannot buy a gallon and have it shipped. I don't want to waste money on buying multiple quarts.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Can you buy the GF high performance instead? I believe its water based. I know a couple of guys who swear by it.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I like Deft water based acrylics. Come in gloss, semigloss, and satin. I have ordered by the gallon thru Amazon. Sprays beautifully and dries quickly. Being water based, probably ok in CA.


----------

